# should i sell semen?



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Well I'm buying a 100% New Zealand Kiko buckling that has Sesame in his bloodline!!!! Well I'm just curious as to what you guys think about me possibly selling some of his semen. Sesame bloodlines semen goes for $2,000 a straw at the low end but I'm thinking about maybe $100 a straw. What do you guys think? Any advice about price, collecting, selling, etc. Is appreciated!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have never seen semen sell for that much! That is insane! 
I'm planning on collecting on my bucks, I've had people ask to breed their does to my bucks which I do not allow but also I figure it wouldn't hurt to have their good stuff on hand if something happens to them. I called a place and it's $5 a straw to collect, not sure if that's the going rate or what. But I just bought some boer semen from some awesome bucks and paid $75 a straw. Most I see are $100 each but if you buy 5 or more it's $75. But you need to look into either paying someone a storage fee to store it or the cost to buy a tank and maintain it. I just filled my new tank and topped off the one I'm borrowing from a friend and it was $97. Every 4 months it needs to be filled again but is best to play it on the safe side and fill it a bit earlier. I plan on every 3 months. Now that's just the cost for you. Say if I want to buy the semen from you then I would need to rent a shipper and ship it to you, then ship it to me, and then I need to ship it back. I don't remember the place I called last year but that was $300. To get the semen I just got it was I believe $150ish......I'll have to look for my receipt, and that was from a place that stored it. I have to admit there is a LOT more money that goes into it then I thought there would be.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Before you invest in having him collected- is he proven? Are you collecting on the basis of his bloodline or does he have a top history with performance records to prove his worth? How far is he removed from Sesame and what are the other lines he has in him? How many other sons does Sesame have around that people can use? Those are things people are going to be looking at before they buy.

Being an unproven buckling, collecting may not be a profitable venture until he has proven himself in the show ring or in siring quality kids. Even quality bucks can sire duds, and people are going to want more than just a name on a pedigree before paying for semen.

Collecting, storing, selling and shipping semen can be very expensive. Plus, are you going to be able to make sure the semen quality stays good? The tank stays full so the semen does not thaw? There are a lot of things you need to stop and think about and investigate before you jump in!

Congrats on your buckling! Good luck with your breeding!!!! I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

He hasn't been born yet. I'll check on how far removed he is I don't think Sesame is that far removed. I think the ducklings dad is Sesames son but I'm not 100% on that so I'll ask. The people that have all of Sesames other kids aren't selling any of his line and if they sell semen it's definitely not cheap! I'm just trying to see what I'll be getting into if I do decide on doing it. I might not even do it I'm just trying to figure everything out first.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Good plan, take it slow and check out all the details!

Is he a 2017 kid or do you have to wait longer?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

He will be born September sometime and I'll get him December


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

How much are you paying for the buckling ?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

$850 which is a lot I know but I've been lying for this bloodline!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I have a buck I paid $800 for and he is unproven like yours
His dam milked 1300 lbs (Nigerian)
His semen sells for $20 per straw


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Meat breeds' semen(and the goats themselves) goes for much more than dairy, though I don't know why. 
However, a buck should be proven before being marketed unless both sides of their pedigree are full of proven animals-bucks and does. Also check relatives-cousins, sisters, brothers, aunts, etc.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I totally agree but I really trust the owners cause if something happens and he can't produce they'll give me another one. Just him being related to Sesame bring his price way up!


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't know who Sesame, but what will be his relation to this buckling? And what do all the relatives of this buckling look like? Just some questions for you to consider. Don't post pictures because I don't know me eat breeds, LOL.  No matter how great a buck, if he's bred to trashy does, it doesn't make their offspring valuable.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

*Some* meat goats themselves and their semen may sell for more than *some* dairy goats.

But it seems a stretch to me that a goat that costs $850 would produce $100 per straw semen.

How are you going to market this semen? Does the company that does the collection keep the semen and then they market it for you for a percentage?

Or, are you going to keep the semen yourself and market it directly?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

If I do this I will collect and sell myself. I will have to check to see how closely related right now I'm waiting for a reply from them. I've seen both of his parents and they are amazing! Well for Kikos they look great!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Do you have any ideas on how much you are going to have to invest.

1. Collection (usually a flat fee that includes the first 30 straws. I think it's aroun $250 and then so much for each additional straw beyond 30. I can't remember exactly how much that was from the last time we had a collection. Also how much you have in each straw is dependent upon how many straws your buck makes) Also, do you know if any of the labs come close to do collections?

2. Semen tank. ($600-$800 minimum) You have to regularly add liquid nitrogen to the tank. I think it costs us about $75 every 3 or 4 months.

3. Shipper tank if you are going to ship semen to people. If you don't then how are you going to sell it? You aren't likely to sell much semen to folks in your general area through Craigs List or something like that.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> You are going to collect the semen yourself?


Thats my question too! Also the storage tanks for semen, I thought they were very expensive? I know here in Hawaii you can "rent" space in one owned by a cattle vet that does insemination all over the island.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

We have had semen collected by both of these companies.
BioGenetics and Capra Gia

And Capra Gia has semen from one of our bucks that they sell. Haven't sold much but have sold some.

I'm not suggesting you shouldn't collect your buck and try to sell some of the semen. We collected ours to preserve the genetics and if we can sell some of it to help offset the cost then fine. 
I just don't think you should expect it to be a big money maker.

http://www.biogenicsltd.com/index.html

http://capragiasemen.weebly.com/


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I don't expect to make a huge profit and the money isn't an issue. I'm just trying to figure if it would even be worth it or if I should just stick to stud service


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would do the semen over stud service any day! Your does can't catch anything selling semen. 
Like I said before see how YOU like the buck as well. Do I think I'm going to sell all the semen I plan to have collected? Nope! But i know I'm not keeping my bucks around forever and it would be nice to simply pull out some straws and breed here or there fir his kids rather then feed him for a doe here or there. Also is AIing your does something YOU would like to do one day? It is for me, big time so although yes there is the tank and the nitrogen but if you have other straws in there you would be paying that anyways. 
There are some VERY valid points here, I'm not in any way arguing that at all and they are points that I have taken the last year thinking about. Bottom line, for me, is I love the buck I have and what he produces, I have at least a buyer a year asking to breed their stock to him and many wanting to buy him so I can now say no,no, and if you want his 'goods' your more then welcome to buy straws. If they scuff at me ok, but I won't be risking any of my goats health and I won't offend anyone but saying no and explaining I don't trust them enough not to bring anything into my herd. If they don't sell no big deal, I have X amount of breedings still even after he croaks or I sell him


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm definitely just looking into it right now. I'm going to wait to see what he produces too. My white buck Duke I might be thinking about doing it with him. I've not had a kid out of him yet because I bred one of my does to him and ended up selling her cause she was too much trouble. Well she had triplets two solid white doelings and a black and white buckling! So if I do there might be a big chance that he'll give more girls than boys but who knows!


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

what is sesame?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

He is a 100% New Zealand Kiko Buck. He has passed away so his bloodline is very hard to come by.


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

i am confused. arent all purebred kikos 100%?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

No purebreds are 93.5%-99%. New Zealand's are 100% Kiko


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

oh,ok.


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

https://nashville.craigslist.org/grd/6094670908.html


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

None of those are 100%


----------

